# Déclaration Pajemploi



## val130 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour un petit souci avec des parents....le salaire est reglé tout ok mais cela fait 2 mois que je ne suis pas declaré a Pajemploi du coup pas de BS, du coup je ne suis pas enregle avec pole emploi ou je suis inscrite depuis 11 moi suite a une perte d'un contrat....comment expliquer aux parents qu'il faut me declarer a pajemploi?? ca fait 20 fois que je les relance :-(


----------



## isa19 (11 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 si les PE ne déclarent pas a lapaje c'est assimilé à du travail illégal car vous ne cotisez à aucune caisse (cpam retraite) et ils ne touchent pas d'aide.
Donc perso je les informe qu'ils vont recevoir une LAR avec mise en demeure de déclarer mes salaires à lapaje dans les 8 jours  de plus dans votre contrat ils doivent vous délivrer  une fiche de paie . Donc affirmez vous car vous êtes en ce moment dans une situation illégal .
Avoir avec les collègue


----------



## kikine (11 Juillet 2022)

quel âge a l'enfant?


----------



## val130 (11 Juillet 2022)

2 ans


----------

